# ST Coilovers Available at fifteen52!



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

I have these on my AR. They were shipped directly and came from "KW Automotive". So yeah, those people saying they are basically KW V1s are on the right track.

Interestingly, though, you guys at 1552 don't have these listed in your online store for the C5-A6. Tech issue?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

allroad said:


> I have these on my AR. They were shipped directly and came from "KW Automotive". So yeah, those people saying they are basically KW V1s are on the right track.
> 
> Interestingly, though, you guys at 1552 don't have these listed in your online store for the C5-A6. Tech issue?


Nope, just an oversight on our part. Thanks for pointing it out :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Email or PM me for lowest price!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Happy customers! :thumbup:



ABAcabby said:


> big :thumbup: from me. been on the car for a year and a half now with absolutely no issues. Ride is top notch
> 
> I'm all the way down in front and some left to go in the back, helpers still in


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Nice ride, nice price!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

PM for the lowest price!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

PM me for awesome after H2O special pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

ST and fifteen52 help you Lower It!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Contact fifteen52 for the lowest prices available!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

ST Coilovers + Tarmacs = :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Full threaded body coilovers at a killer price! Email or PM for the best deal!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Email or PM for the lowest price available! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE!*

*Special pricing on ST Coilovers for VW/Audi, good for today only!
Visit the link for more information!
*
*fifteen52 BLACK FRIDAY DEALS*


----------



## percydobbin (Jan 30, 2005)

will these work on an 01 Allroad?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Yes! Here's a great PDF from allroadfaq.com showing the parts and procedures necessary to install conventional coilovers:

http://allroadfaq.com/downloads/mods/allroad_coilover.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Great deals still to be had :thumbup:


----------

